# 6.5x55



## Hatchie Dawg (Mar 22, 2003)

Anybody have any experiance with the 6.5x55 Swedish? I am a bit recoil sensitive and am looking at a Winchester model 70 Featherweight in the 6.5 Swede with Norma or Hornady ammo. Comments would be appreciated.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Remington is loading a little number called the 260 Remington. It's basically a necked down .308 Win. so it'd be a "6.5x51mm" of sorts. While the Swede is a nice round the Remington would be a bit easier to find locally, like at Wally World and what knot. Give it a look, I think you'll like what you see.


----------



## Hatchie Dawg (Mar 22, 2003)

I understand the .260 Remington is already fading in popularity. The 6.5 Swede has been around a long time and has a greater variety of loads available.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Hatchie Dawg,

I have a 6.5x55 that I am sporterizing. It is fun to shoot, and with surplus ammo still avail. cheap to shoot. I think this ctg has a lot to offer a shooter: mild recoil, accuracy, relativly flat shooting, surplus ammo, plenty of avail reloading components and a few quality companies make ammo for it.

I do like the .260 rem also, because it is slightly faster ctg, BUT since you are looking at a Rem. M70 and not a surplus rifle, you have a little more leeway in reloading.

Years ago, my old room-mate bought a KIMBER sprtrzd Swedish Mauser. 
He had never shot a center-fire rifle before, only the occasional shotshell from a barrowed shotgun (mine). Kimber shortened the brl to 22 inches, turned downt the bolt handle, mounted a TASCO scope, and put it in aRam-line stock. With the surplus ammo, his first 5 shot group was 1 inch (100 yrds frm a rest). Not bad for a rifle made in 1918.....


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

The 6.5x55 is an excellent round that is way underated. It will fit the bill for a deer/target/varmit rifle. But the only downside is that most factory loaded ammo is loaded lite to keep chamber pressure in allowances for old millitary rifles. To reach the full potential of the swede you should reload and research for data because again most data offered is at realy low pressures for the old millitary mausers. Again go with the 6.5x55 you won't be dissapointed!


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Danimal said:


> Hatchie Dawg,
> 
> I have a 6.5x55 that I am sporterizing...


HERETICK!!!! BURN HIM!!!

Sporterizing aside, a "feather weight" rifle in 6.5x55 will kick at least as bad as the 303 Enfields; at least i cant tell the difference between my M38 Mauser carbine and my No.4 Enfield.

that being said, nothing on this continent is safe from the 6.5x55!


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Mr. Trooper,

Well here's the story on my Swede....

About 10 years ago, my sister-in-law said that she would be interested in a 6.5X55, so my (left-handed) brother bought the rifle from my dad and a laminate roughed out stock from Fienhart Rajen (SP???). After he started the work, my s-in-law decided she would rather have an A-bolt Medallion in .223. Since my brother is a lefty, he didn't want the rifle for himself, so I bought it from him and I have to finish it.............. (of course in that time, I found a wife, worked 2 jobs to put her through grad school and got busy with other parts of life)....

Don't worry it wasn't a matching serial number, un-issued rifle.... THAT would have been heresy!!


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

In that case, I will forgive you.


----------



## Hatchie Dawg (Mar 22, 2003)

6lbs 12oz. is the same weight as a standard Model 70 synthetic stocked 30-06. With a scope the recoil from the Featherweight should be tolerable for me especially relative to the 6.5x55's performance and vesatility.


----------

